# Nice day



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Went out after work today. Still wet out but was a nice day. Bird has been doing very well following me out in the field. Just been in a slump lately and missing all the rabbits. Today we had one going pretty early on. Usually the hawk follows me from tree to tree staying in a good position ready to chase if I flush one. Today I went out into an open field area that usually holds rabbits. Problem is the nearest tree for the bird to watch over is a good distance away. Unless I can get the rabbit running the right direction he usually has to much distance to make up and the rabbits make it to cover. Today though while out in the field he started soaring overhead doing small circles right above me up high. In falconry this is called "waiting-on". Once he did this I started moving faster through the field trying to get something going while he was in a good position overhead. Ended up flushing 2 rabbits. He ended up chasing the one but it made it into some thick brush and managed to escape him. The other one ran into another brush pile that was more open. Tink then took a perch up high in a tree. As I was hitting the brush pile I could see him leaning over ready to go. I wasn't sure if the rabbit was still in it or ran out the back side. The more I moved around the brush pile even though I couldn't see anything in it I could tell from the hawks body language that he could. Finally the rabbit bolted out and had about 30 yards to get to safety. Luckily the hawk managed to grab him right as he was about to make it. They both went tumbling into the brush and Tink held on. This was one of the first times that I could really see the end chase up close. Was not more than 10 yards from me when he grabbed him. Pretty cool to see close up. Usually its just him crashing into some thick stuff and I wait to hear the rabbit squealing.

Not much time left in the season.


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

fascinating! thanks for posting!


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Awesome job and congratulations!!!

I agree, it's wetter than hell out there!!!


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

Cool story, nice pic

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## bwade (Sep 11, 2008)

That is so cool. Thanks for the pics


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

Very cool, nice job.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

That is amazing, such a beautiful bird. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## belden148 (Nov 15, 2007)

that's awesome, thank you for sharing


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

the original "death from above"


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you for taking the time to post the story and picture. That is very cool.


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Very cool! You might of answered this question before but how do you get him to come back to you when you don't get any rabbits?


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Food. He is trained to return to the glove when I blow a whistle. 

Sent from mobile device.


----------

